# Joint Mortgage - Seperated



## BradyJ2018 (29 Mar 2018)

So if you have one person on the mortgage who has not contributed/engaged with bank in over ten years, and then the split cheque refund arrives,one for each party on the mortgage, how is this fair?


----------



## David1234 (29 Mar 2018)

How is the bank to know your relationship status?

You will need to provide more information if you want a decent response. If you are looking for a moan I suggest you call Joe Duffy


----------



## Muddle2018 (29 Mar 2018)

It is not fair and I am potentially in the same boat - if I ever get my cheque that is. I posted about it here a few weeks back if you want to look up the post and see replies.


----------



## BradyJ2018 (29 Mar 2018)

David I am not looking for a moan, and was there a need for your comment. 

 I have worked endlessly over the last ten years resolving my mortgage issue, and the bank are well in the knowledge of the other party not engaging. But in bank terms, he is entitled as his name is on the loan. I would have preferred for the refund to be lodged direct off my mortgage account, thats all I am saying. I dont see why he should gain any benefit to having not helped in a sitaion at all, and now receiving a cheque for €800. 

Thank you Muddle, ill have a look back at your post.


----------



## Joanne Heeney (29 Mar 2018)

Cheque was in both our names and i lodged it into my account no problem.


----------



## David1234 (29 Mar 2018)

BradyJ2018 said:


> David I am not looking for a moan, and was there a need for your comment.
> 
> *I have worked endlessly over the last ten years resolving my mortgage issue, and the bank are well in the knowledge of the other party not engaging. But in bank terms, he is entitled as his name is on the loan. I would have preferred for the refund to be lodged direct off my mortgage account, thats all I am saying. I dont see why he should gain any benefit to having not helped in a sitaion at all, and now receiving a cheque for €800.*
> 
> Thank you Muddle, ill have a look back at your post.



There was no mention of this in your opening post. If you give more information about your situation you may get some advice on how to deal with some of the issues surrounding this.


----------



## peemac (29 Mar 2018)

Simply lodge the cheque into the mortgage account - I don't think you even need a signature .

Possibly get a blank lodgement slip, enter the mortgage account details and put it in the express lodgement box.

If its aib, even better, simply lodge through their lodgement machines.


----------



## Muddle2018 (3 Apr 2018)

Joanne Heeney said:


> Cheque was in both our names and i lodged it into my account no problem.



Did you have both signatures on it? I just spoke to kbc who said any cheque will come out in both names but I have no idea where my ex is - nor do I care quite frankly - but if I need his signature then I may as well rip up the cheque. They also said in order for it to go against the mortgage account I need his bloody consent too. So frustrating.


----------



## Castaway (4 Apr 2018)

Muddle, just go ahead and lodge the chq to your mortgage account... the teller won’t know head office said you have to have your ex’s consent.... 

either way your doing nothing wrong... your lodging a chq payable to both parties named on the mortgage account...


----------



## Castaway (4 Apr 2018)

Joanne Heeney said:


> Cheque was in both our names and i lodged it into my account no problem.




Which bank did you lodge chq payable to 2 parties to your sole account? Was it via teller, express ldgment? ...

 I’m hoping to achieve the same when the time comes...


----------

